# Spring Expo 2009 - my very first show! (pic heavy)



## kwahlne (May 3, 2009)

Wooohooo!  Let's relive the experience!

Bear in mind, I took Friday off from my real job just in case I had last minute things to finish up before the expo on Saturday (yesterday).  Thank goodness I did that because I was STILL up until 2AM working on labels, signs, etc...  Then I have to get up at 5AM... so working on less than 3 hours sleep, I wake up to a very cloudy and still dark morning.

I had loaded the car the night before but I knew I'd have to make a second trip (fortunately the expo is right here in my neighborhood) because I still had 2 boxes that couldn't fit.  I think we were the first ones on site to set up.  After a little struggling with the tent (love my tent), my daughter and I got everything together and looking good...  







Here it is a little closer up...





I made my first 2 sales 1/2 an hour before the expo started!  Yay!

The morning was cloudy and sprinkling, so no good weather.  Of course, the cloudy/sprinkly was alot better than the massive downpour a couple hours later...darn it!  I was really hoping for a good weather.  But there were still plenty of people there and I still made over my booth fee, which I was thankful for.  I can't imagine how crazy it would have been with sunny weather!  And guess who showed up???

Deda and Sibi and her son, Nick!  Yay!  Even in the yucky weather... thanks, guys!  You even brought me lunch from the veggie guy!  I was hungry too.





The most incredible thing of the day... I may have a wholesale account with a local family-owned winery!!  They were very interested in working with me to get some of my soaps in their gift shop!  Can you believe it? I am so psyched!

After hauling everything home...I went out to celebrate with a couple of my old sorority sisters.  My gosh I was tired...!  BUT WOW, what an experience!  I LOVED it!

Please can I quit my real job now?

P.S.  I might have some more pics to post when my daughter gets home.  She took more pictures than I did, so I'll check out what she's got on her camera.

P.P.S.  Oh, and Deb, I need another one of your business cards.  I gave the one that you gave me to a customer who was looking to by some shaving soap.  I told him that although I don't make it yet, you might (I didn't know).


----------



## Tabitha (May 3, 2009)

Your set up looks great. Isn't it funny we all make the same thing but we all appeal to very different markets & have our own styles? That is the artistry in it.


----------



## Deda (May 3, 2009)

Kristin!  Your booth looked amazing!  What a blast! I'm so happy you did so good, everyone LOVES your pretty soap!

That is so cool about the winery!  I have a pic of you and Ashley, I will post it here when I get it out of my camera.

(Jeff/Veggie Guy took the chocolate soap - don't ask.)


----------



## Sibi (May 3, 2009)

Hi Kristin,

You had a great set-up and your soaps are divine!  I used one this morning in the shower and just loved it!  I'm so glad you snagged that winery account, you're gonna be a great success.

Sibi


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2009)

Hey, I know 2 of those ladies 8)

Nice display, Kristin! would love to swing by one of your shows....


----------



## kwahlne (May 3, 2009)

Thanks guys!  It was such a great experience!  
Daniel, the next one will probably be in the Fall.  You should definitely come to that one!  I'll let you know when I know the exact date.

OK, my daughter has more pics ...

Here she is, setting up in the early morning hour.





Here's one display shelf (built by my stepfather)





Here's another (also built by my stepfather)





Up-close table set up





Muchos Grassy-Ass! Soap





Here's a sign I made.  People kept thinking the walnuts in the bucket were the soap.  Um, no.  I'll have to put an arrow on there or something.  





Me and my sweet very helpful daughter who got a gorgeous, more-than-I-wanted-to-spend prom dress out of the deal for helping me out!


----------



## AshleyR (May 3, 2009)

Awesome awesome!!!!!! It looked great, and I love your tent too!


----------



## Tabitha (May 3, 2009)

Your daughter looks just like you!


----------



## kwahlne (May 3, 2009)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> Your daughter looks just like you!



LOL!  We heard that alot yesterday!  

Ashley -  Thanks!


----------



## topcat (May 4, 2009)

Go Kristin!  Wow - your display is wonderful and so inviting....I would definitely buy if I walked past - I couldn't resist!  Congratulations on your wholesale account too.

Tanya


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2009)

Your set up is fantastic , everything looks perfect and very inviting .How exciting a wholesale soap for the winery must be . You must be on cloud 9 ..Way to go girl , and wishing you tons of  success with your business . :

Kitn


----------



## starduster (May 4, 2009)

*Splendiferous*

Absolutely splendiferous.
What an effort.
So proffesional and self explanitory.
You did so well.


----------



## rszuba (May 4, 2009)

man your set up looks great. your dad did a great jobwith the display stand. where did ya get your banner if you don't mind me askin.  i love  having my kids with me, they really are  a good help.

your daughter is beautiful.


----------



## kwahlne (May 4, 2009)

Thank you all so much for your comments!  You guys are wonderful! I had such a great time!



			
				rszuba said:
			
		

> man your set up looks great. your dad did a great jobwith the display stand. where did ya get your banner if you don't mind me askin.  i love  having my kids with me, they really are  a good help.
> 
> your daughter is beautiful.



Thanks rszuba!  

I got my banner at www.halfpricebanners.com.  They did a really great job at a REALLY low price!  Deda got hers there too after she saw my great prices and hers looks even more beautiful!


----------



## Lindy (May 4, 2009)

Kristin I love your tent & set-up!  Your banner is fantastic too.  You are a total inspiration for fair set-ups that's for sure.  Glad you had a successful day!


----------



## kwahlne (May 6, 2009)

Lindy said:
			
		

> Kristin I love your tent & set-up!  Your banner is fantastic too.  You are a total inspiration for fair set-ups that's for sure.  Glad you had a successful day!



Aw, Lindy, thanks!


----------



## ElenaCoralSoaps (May 7, 2009)

congratualtions! Cant wait till its my turn for a fair. Oh, and you'll absolutely have to show us the prom dress.


----------



## jeffp2007 (May 8, 2009)

Looks great!
Love the gardeners soap name... muchos grassy-ass. Clever, clever.


----------

